# "Not a Problem"



## Uptosnuff (Mar 28, 2019)

Whatever happened to saying "You're Welcome" when someone thanks you?  Now, all I hear when I thank someone is "Not a problem".  

Where did and why did this response come about?

I find this annoying and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

I've thought the same thing, Snuffy.

I think it is a turn off because there seems to be an implication that another's request of us was at first, an imposition. But now, it's "no problem". 

My company banned customer service reps from saying that to customers, but not everyone could stop the habit.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2019)

I agree  UTS.  Guess  they think  it's  cute.  I 've got news  for them.


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't know when I picked it up, but I know I did it all the time at work...fix an issue, thanked, "No problem" or "Not a problem".


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2019)

I havn’t heard ‘Not  a problem’. just  ‘No problem’ , it dosn’t bother me personally...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

I say it sometimes, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

Wren said:


> I’ve havnt heard ‘Not  a problem’. just  ‘No problem’ , it dosn’t bother me personally...



Sometimes you hear "no problemo" !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2019)

I have heard it , it does irritate me slightly, because I feel that when they're saying this, it's as if I've imposed on their day, and they've gone out of their way to get me a coffee or whatever it may be..  out of the goodness of their heart!! ..However I'm getting used to it, I suppose we have to accept changing language all the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I have heard it , it does irritate me slightly, because I feel that when they're saying this, it's as if I've imposed on their day, and they've gone out of their way to get me a coffee or whatever it may be..  out of the goodness of their heart!! ..However I'm getting used to it, I suppose we have to accept changing language all the time.



I guess so, HD. Good grief, can you imagine Billy Shakes listening to us in this century!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2019)

Something you might find interesting ...

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/no-problem-yes-its-a-big-problem/

When did everyone born after 1980 decide that "No problem" was interchangeable with "You're welcome"? Who spread that virus? The Taliban?
Listen, today's young people: If you want to infuriate someone born before 1980, just keep telling him "No problem" when they ask you to do something that is most certainly NOT a problem. 
A very nice young man who worked for me used to have a little trouble getting in on time. Like, every day. Once a week I would say, "Look, you really have to be at your desk at 10 o'clock." Did he say, "Sorry, I'll try to do better?" 
No. He would just smile and say, "No problem." 
That nice young man does not work for me anymore.
Saturday night, I took my wife to a good restaurant. The waitress asked if we wanted sparkling water, still water, or tap water. I said, "Tap water, please." She said, "No problem."
I felt like saying, "Why do YOU think I think it would be a problem for you to get me a glass of water?" Luckily, my wife gave me a look that said, "Don't start." 
And of course my wife was right. The waitress didn't mean to be rude. So consider this a public service announcement.
To all the young people of the world: If you want to get good tips or just generally not infuriate older people, PLEASE, only say "No problem" when there is a reasonable expectation that the task you are performing might be PROBLEMATIC. 
i.e.: "Thank you for stopping your car in the rain to help me change a flat tire." 
"No problem." Appropriate.
"Thank you for lending me ten thousand dollars to stop the bank from foreclosing on my house."
"No problem." Gracious.
"Thank you for giving me your kidney."
"No problem." Classy.
That's what "No problem" is for! It's a graceful way of telling someone you've gone out of your way to help, not to feel indebted.
But if you work in a doughnut shop and a customer thanks you for selling him a coffee, don't say, "No problem."  He's paying for the coffee!
Just say, "You're welcome."
Try it. "Thank you." "You're welcome." Is that so burdensome?
And look at the bright side -- all of us old people will be dead soon, and then everybody born after 1980 can say "No problem" to each other for the rest of your lives.
Just hold off till then, okay? Okay.
You're welcome.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2019)

I guess I have bigger issues to worry about; I couldn't care less if someone says "no problem."   Good grief.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 28, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Something you might find interesting ...
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/no-problem-yes-its-a-big-problem/
> 
> ...



I love it!  This sums it up exactly.  And humorously


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes, humorously.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2019)

I usually say "You're welcome", but regardless.....it's "no problem".


----------



## twinkles (Mar 28, 2019)

i would be glad they fixed what ever it was with no problem


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2019)

I  haven't  yet  encountered  a  conversation  like that......yet.  I've always said,  "you're  welcome'.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't mind that much because at least they're saying SOMETHING as an acknowledgement. What really drives me up the wall is when people say "GOTCHA" or I get it or I get you instead of " I understand" or "I see".


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 28, 2019)

As long as I understand what's being communicated, I could care less about the exact words used. In a restaurant I frequent, a day manager would use, "No worries," instead of "You're welcome!" While the gf and I found it a little odd, we got used to it. No big deal.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 28, 2019)

FYI in Australia you are likely to hear "No worries, mate". It means both "You're welcome" and "No problem" all rolled up into one.

Lately I find myself replying to someone thanking me for something I have done with "It is my pleasure," because it really is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2019)

I hear thank you and no problem, don't have an issue with either of them.  When you say thank you and there's dead silence, then it's like they don't even acknowledge what you said, so that's a bit rude to me....but I don't think too much about it.  I was brought up starting in the 50s to be very polite and have manners, so I often say please and thank you without much thought.  But there have been times myself where I've said 'no trouble' or 'no problem'.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2019)

I interpret the as "_it's OK that you bothered me in order to give you some of my time but try not to make a habit of it_." Needlass to say I think it stinks and you will find athletes do it way too often.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I have bigger issues to worry about; I couldn't care less if someone says "no problem."   Good grief.



You got it Pontiac. L.O.L.  Remember that? If you do you are over 70.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 29, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> FYI in Australia you are likely to hear "No worries, mate". It means both "You're welcome" and "No problem" all rolled up into one.
> 
> Lately I find myself replying to someone thanking me for something I have done with "It is my pleasure," because it really is.



That's a really gracious response.  I like it and I have used it myself.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2019)

In some European languages, the response to "Thank you" is completely different than it is in English.  I'm pretty sure in German it's "Bitte," which also means "Please."  In French it's "De rien," which means "It's nothing." There are probably a million more variations.

I agree with C'est Moi. We have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Robinson dislikes it so much that he has been known to let the server know (after he has developed a good rapport with them) that "You`re welcome" is a much better response than "No problem",as "No problem",to him,makes it seem like maybe it IS a problem. Then he tips them very well,so maybe it sticks with them?


----------



## moosehead (Mar 31, 2019)

Went to the mall the other day, holding door open for Sue, who said thanks babe....And, as there was a lady walking very slowly toward same entrance, I waited to hold door open for her....And waited....And waited.....She finally arrived , walked through and said nothing. That bugs me but, as Sue says, no big deal. She told me to just let it go.....

At grocery store and we were lined up. Guy behind me only had three items, told him to go ahead. He thanked me profusely. I felt strange. I mean, no big deal.

I have now taken up Sue's philosophical outlook that it is no big deal whether or not they say thanks or no problem. Of course, when Sue isn't with me......


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2019)

Wonder who wrote this information in Wikipedia? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_problem

No problem is an English expression, used as a response to thanks (among other functions). It is regarded by some as a less formal alternative to "you're welcome", which shares the same function. It is similar to the Australian English expression no worries. The phrase is used in most of the United States, especially on the East Coast of the United States.

Some older people find the expression, particularly when employed in the service industry, to be rude, implying that a reasonable request could have been received as problematic or unwelcome. However, in the culture of younger Americans, "no problem" is often used as a more conversational alternative to the classic "you're welcome". 

It is widely believed that younger speakers especially favor "no problem" over "you're welcome", and empirical research has corroborated this belief.


----------



## Trade (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Apr 3, 2019)

"You're welcome" is the easy part.  It's the "Thank You", "No--Thank YOU", "No, no, Thank YOU", that's gets out of hand.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 3, 2019)

rampant in OZ - when I first arrived and was being introduced to fellow workers - or anyone else for that matter - as we left or they left they would say " say ya later" took me a little while to realize they didn't really mean it. don't know if it's still around that was in the '80's?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2019)

Olivia said:


> "You're welcome" is the easy part.  It's the "Thank You", "No--Thank YOU", "No, no, Thank YOU", that's gets out of hand.



Solved by shortening to just "thanks".


As far as the "No problem", I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 3, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Solved by shortening to just "thanks".



Yes, but only by running away and not looking back.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah, sometimes people can't just let it go.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

Speaker A: Thanks!
Speaker B: Anytime!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Apr 15, 2019)

icaremystic said:


> Speaker A: Thanks!
> Speaker B: Anytime!



Yes, I have no problem with that! layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

De nada; it is nothing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> De nada; it is nothing.




Es mi placer dama. Que tengas un gran día.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

Gracias, amigo. Y usted.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

De rien


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2019)

I heard a quote for the first time last week.  Someone said they sent me an e-mail but I never got it.  When I told her I didn't get it, she said, "Well, something must be wrong with your computer because I sent it."  I knew the problem was not my computer because I got all my other e-mails, but I let it go.  A few days later, she was at my house with a few of our friends.  When other people told her they also didn't get her e-mails, she said, "Oh, shut up," but not in an unfriendly way.

I asked my sister if she ever heard someone say that.  She said, "Yes, it's a new way of saying, "Get outta here," or, "Oh, Come on," when you hear something unbelievable.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 16, 2019)

win231 said:


> I heard a quote for the first time last week.  Someone said they sent me an e-mail but I never got it.  When I told her I didn't get it, she said, "Well, something must be wrong with your computer because I sent it."  I knew the problem was not my computer because I got all my other e-mails, but I let it go.  A few days later, she was at my house with a few of our friends.  When other people told her they also didn't get her e-mails, she said, "Oh, shut up," but not in an unfriendly way.
> 
> I asked my sister if she ever heard someone say that.  She said, "Yes, it's a new way of saying, "Get outta here," or, "Oh, Come on," when you hear something unbelievable.




...or even "Here's the thing", when you are trying to explain something to make it it clearer.


----------

